# if you won a fortune



## whisteria (Jun 1, 2015)

Now this ones going to open a can of worms,
What would you do at your age if you won a fortune?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2015)

I would die happily in my Lamborghini at high speed surrounded by pepperoni pizzas and women of easy virtue ...


----------



## whisteria (Jun 1, 2015)

and a bottle of ******


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2015)

whisteria said:


> and a bottle of ******



Pepperoni pizzas have the same effect on me and are a bit more "stealthy".


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

whisteria - what do you mean by "a fortune"?  Please be more specific.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2015)

boob job (lift).  The rest is just too much to think about for now, so many causes, so many decisions.


----------



## Debby (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh easy!  Million bucks?  Pay off my kids mortgages, $200,000.00 to be divided between the grandkids for education, give our old (but cozy) rental houses to the tenants because they're good folks and try hard and everyone needs a break now and again or at least once in their lives and then relax and carry on until the end while I comfortably support the Hug-a-Bull and WAGS animal shelters in Whistler with a donation and every year, give a child or two a smile through Operation Smile!  Love it!  Somebody shower me with a million bucks or if you don't have the cash on you, send me a winning ticket!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh there's lots I would do with it if indeed it was a *fortune *. I suppose a fortune differs to everyone..one man's fortunae is another man's annual earnings, but I get the idea...so if I suddenly won a fortune,..I would buy a couple of houses in a beautiful holiday area to rent out..then I would ensure my daughter was financially secure. ( which currently thank God she is) 

  New Cars? *meh* I'm not a car snob so I'd just upgrade to something a little newer but nothing ostentatious..but then as soon as I ensured I had enough to live on comfortably  for the rest of my life..the rest would be given to deserving causes ( I'm being serious here)..I'm not greedy..


----------



## merlin (Jun 1, 2015)

Organise a trip of a lifetime for all our members here, what fun we could have :cart::sunglass::chocolate::wink::lofl::bounce:epper:ld::bananalama:


----------



## whisteria (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok like the scottish couple who won 120 million english pounds (120 ,000000)


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2015)

I like Merlin's idea.  For those who would come, I would pay for all their expenses WHEREVER they now live.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 1, 2015)

The reason im asking is we've won the lotto this last week  "YES"

9 EURO'S AND ITS TAX FREE


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2015)

9 Euros?  WOW !  Don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

whisteria said:


> The reason im asking is we've won the lotto this last week "YES"
> 
> 9 EURO'S AND ITS TAX FREE



Well, 9 Euros = $9.84 in US dollars.

Not a fortune imo, but congrats.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

9 Euros...?? and you're still here talking to us commoners?..wow!! thank you sire..*curtseys*


----------



## whisteria (Jun 1, 2015)

My one fear in life would be to go blind, 
So i'd give the team of americans who are spending their own time going around africa doing eye cataract surgery to as many people both young and old as they can in a short time,
I think i read it was 6 weeks of non stop opps,
I'd really like to make it worth their time to carryon as long as the money was keeping it all going,
I really mean this, Give them sight and let them see the sky, the trees, and loved ones.
Ive enough in life and i like the simple life anyway.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 1, 2015)

merlin said:


> Organise a trip of a lifetime for all our members here, what fun we could have :cart::sunglass::chocolate::wink::lofl::bounce:epper:ld::bananalama:




But you don't even know me!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 1, 2015)

Booze and wild women. Oh wait.......I'm already doing that.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 1, 2015)

whisteria said:


> Ok like the scottish couple who won 120 million english pounds (120 ,000000)



The couple in Largs which isn't too far from us won £160 million.  No tax.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 1, 2015)

If we won an amount like that couple did I'd give to my family and a few friends.  We'd always fly first class instead of cattle and we'd travel even more than we do now.  

We do need a new car and a new roof and it would be nice to have a conservatory and a paved driveway instead of gravel.  We wouldn't move. 

Then we would spend a lot to help people in Uganda, especially supporting students who wouldn't get to university otherwise.  Most of the money we'd designate as charity would be spent in Uganda.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

> £160 million



So that's $222,600,000 in US dollars?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> So that's $222,600,000 in US dollars?



At the current rate about $244 million but when they won in 2011 it was more like $256 million.

And this was Euromillions lottery, not just the UK lottery.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

I see. (Not everyone is familiar with rates of exchange).


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2015)

St. Jude's Children's Hospital, then whatever strikes my fancy!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I see. (Not everyone is familiar with rates of exchange).



Google.  I use Oanda to calculate exchange rates.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 1, 2015)

I'd hire a staff of medical professionals pay them half again as much as they usually charge to take 24/7 private care of my wife at home.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

Well,.....yeah...I _did _Google.  That's where I came up with my earlier figure.  I just think it woould be nice if when people using £ would also indicate $USD.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Well,.....yeah...I _did _Google.  That's where I came up with my earlier figure.  I just think it woould be nice if when people using £ would also indicate $USD.



Then those who list prices as $$ should also list in ££.  Only fair.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

FAIR?? Oh, for goodness sakes. No, *I'm* not going to do that.  Sorry I brought it up. Forget it. Sheesh.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

If I won 5,500,000.00...I'd want more, More, More,More!!!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> FAIR?? Oh, for goodness sakes. No, *I'm* not going to do that.  Sorry I brought it up. Forget it. Sheesh.



Yes, you did.  And if you're not willing to convert, why should anyone else?  Are you forgetting there are people using US $, Canadian $, Australian $, British Pound, and also the Euro.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Girls, girls no fighting....but if you insist I get the popcorn concession...*LOUD VOICE*  Girl Fight!!! Get your popcorn here!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'd hire a staff of medical professionals pay them half again as much as they usually charge to take 24/7 private care of my wife at home.




Oh Josiah for that alone I would want you to win a fortune..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh Josiah for that alone I would want you to win a fortune..



I absolutely agree.  Josh, you are a giant among men.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Girls, girls no fighting....but if you insist I get the popcorn concession...*LOUD VOICE*  Girl Fight!!! Get your popcorn here!!!



She started it!!!  :tongue:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Remember no tearing off one anothers clothing...well....I just re-read the rules, it's ok to rip off clothing afterall. *grabbing cam.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> If I won 5,500,000.00...I'd want more, More, More,More!!!!!!



There was a TV documentary a while back that profiled multi-million dollar winners and what became of them. A shocking percentage were either dead or broke and homeless after a few years, so in their case "more-more-more" would have only delayed the inevitable.

... but what a way to go, huh?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll take my chances.  I do.... every drawing.


----------



## Louis (Jun 1, 2015)

I'd pay off some bills, hire a cook/housekeeper and a lawn service. Next - set my kids and grandchildren up financially. Then I would do something to help sick and underprivileged children worldwide.

Then, if there is any money left, I think some traveling would be in order - either alone or with a willing female companion.


----------



## koala (Jun 2, 2015)

Whisteria that is $12.80 Aus, so that would get me a nice takeaway coffee and a seat in a movie theatre for say 90 mins of relaxation.


----------



## koala (Jun 2, 2015)

Josiah.......that makes 2 of us.

Best wishes for you to win first.


----------



## chic (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd buy a large property with a beautiful spaceous house on it, (I've already got my eye on the place ) and I'd invite any family members with me who want to come while I fulfill my lifelong dream to adopt and foster pets for the SPCA. If I could qualify, I'd be interested in learning how to foster any wild animals in need too.

For myself, I'd get a new car. That's it really.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 2, 2015)

Josiah, I hope you win a fortune.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 2, 2015)

I have won £10 many times and the most I've won was £55.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 2, 2015)

Off topic here. My uncle once bought a lottery ticket as a Thank You to a neighbour for the loan of his tent for a camping holiday. When they started to erect the tent they noticed mould, tears and poles missing. My uncle spent time and money repairing and cleaning it so it was safe  to use.

After they returned from the holiday they discovered the lottery ticket had won first prize. In gratitude the neighbour offered my uncle the tent for half price. He graciously declined.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes thats it, a little more than my 9 euro


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 2, 2015)

I have all I need for the rest of my life and our kids are settled. 

I could set up a trust fund for my eldest grand daughter because she is intellectually disabled and looks like never being able to keep a job.

Otherwise I think I'd take a leaf out of Oprah's book and set up a school for bright girls in a third world country. Perhaps PNG or East Timor.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 2, 2015)

I took a cruise in Alaska once and would book cruises for underprivileged and sick children so they could enjoy what I was once fortunate to enjoy...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 2, 2015)

Alaskan cruises are for old people. Sick kids prefer Disneyland.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Not only old, there were children on board who had a young lady that kept them entertained with many activities while on the ship, and they would have loved some of trips ashore like the raptor center, for example, too.  A cruise just devoted to children, to me, would provide them with a great alternative to Mickey...


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2015)

I've already planned this out in my mind in detail many times...But I need to start buying lottery tickets.  

First I'd totally remodel my 100 year old house in town, inside and out, top to bottom and get it just the way I want it (perfect location, but the house needs work).

The rest involves the 75 acres with double-wide out in the country.

Hire a contractor with a huge bulldozer to cut some internal gravel roads, fix the dam drain, remove all trees anywhere near the fence or roads, pave a road all the way around the perimeter for high speed fence checking and racing, raise the fence 2 feet and make it coyote and dog proof. Build a goat shelter on the back side of the property, a larger barn with concrete floor near the house so I could clean it out with a bobcat.  Buy a bobcat.  Get more goats and put the vet on retainer.  Bore a well and add a bathroom and running water to the cabin. Maybe build a stick house in place of the double-wide.

For me the fun part would be planning and watching all this being done.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow, good plan, Nancy......I would help my children/grandchildren, build a completely new patio on the back of my house and other misc. repairs around here, new fences and improvements to my property, hire daily help for myself and love ones and then do some travel.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 2, 2015)

As I have no children, I'd see that two out of three of my brothers were well taken care of.  I would give my little house in San Diego (which is paid off) to one of them.  Then I would pay off the mortgage of the other one who is currently working a job he hates just to try to make it across the Social Security finish line.  I'd buy them both an annuity which would provide monthly income for the rest of their lives.  As for my third brother, maybe I'd buy him a season ticket for whatever baseball team they follow in Indianapolis, where he lives.  (I won't go into why he deserves less.  Suffice to say, if he won a fortune, I'd get nothing - but I'd constantly hear about all the luxuries he could now afford.)  Then I'd do some more traveling and determine where and in what sort of dwelling I'd like to live.  As for charity, I'd set up The Glinda Foundation.  It would help a number of charities with particular emphasis on those that the republicans hate.  My ultimate legacy would be to drive republicans crazy throughout eternity while helping those that republicans like to ignore.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 2, 2015)

Glinda said:


> As I have no children, I'd see that two out of three of my brothers were well taken care of.  I would give my little house in San Diego (which is paid off) to one of them.  Then I would pay off the mortgage of the other one who is currently working a job he hates just to try to make it across the Social Security finish line.  I'd buy them both an annuity which would provide monthly income for the rest of their lives.  As for my third brother, maybe I'd buy him a season ticket for whatever baseball team they follow in Indianapolis, where he lives.  (I won't go into why he deserves less.  Suffice to say, if he won a fortune, I'd get nothing - but I'd constantly hear about all the luxuries he could now afford.)  Then I'd do some more traveling and determine where and in what sort of dwelling I'd like to live.  *As for charity, I'd set up The Glinda Foundation.  It would help a number of charities with particular emphasis on those that the republicans hate.  My ultimate legacy would be to drive republicans crazy throughout eternity while helping those that republicans like to ignore.*



I love your charity!  Where can I donate?!


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I like Merlin's idea.  For those who would come, I would pay for all their expenses WHEREVER they now live.



You are on John we already have 9 euros in the pot assuming whisteria donates it. We have oldman our resident pilot, what's to stop us :sunglass:  nthego:


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> But you don't even know me!



A good way to get to know each other


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

merlin said:


> A good way to get to know each other



true....hope you don't mind if I'm not a mermaid.


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> true....hope you don't mind if I'm not a mermaid.



No Lynn that's an advantage, I think two mermaids may create a problem, :shussh:


----------



## Debby (Jun 2, 2015)

merlin said:


> Organise a trip of a lifetime for all our members here, what fun we could have :cart::sunglass::chocolate::wink::lofl::bounce:epper:ld::bananalama:




Hand out boxing gloves at the beginning of the trip eh?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

merlin said:


> No Lynn that's an advantage, I think two mermaids may create a problem, :shussh:



Yeah... I hear two of the same gender fight.. Kinda like Betas.


I suppose sushi bars would not be on our itinerary.     :grin:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

merlin said:


> No Lynn that's an advantage, I think two mermaids may create a problem, :shussh:




Great....I'm an angel, actually.


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

Debby said:


> Hand out boxing gloves at the beginning of the trip eh?



Yes I think I will concoct a harmony potion Debby :stirthepot:


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Great....I'm an angel, actually.



How lovely Lynn, we could do with an angel here at the moment, :angel:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

merlin said:


> How lovely Lynn, we could do with an angel here at the moment, :angel:



That's why I came.


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I suppose sushi bars would not be on our itinerary.     :grin:



Hmm not sure about that, sounds a bit close to cannibalism   will leave our resident mermaid to decide


----------



## Glinda (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Great....I'm an angel, actually.



Hey, Lynn, beautiful wings you've got there.  I float around in an iridescent bubble myself.  As for our mermaid, I think you'll find she's great company - lots of fun - but I'm not sure about her flying ability.  Well, I could wave my magic wand.  And, of course, you have connections that can help solve any problem, don't you?


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Hey, Lynn, beautiful wings you've got there.  I float around in an iridescent bubble myself.  As for our mermaid, I think you'll find she's great company - lots of fun - but I'm not sure about her flying ability.  Well, I could wave my magic wand.  And, of course, you have connections that can help solve any problem, don't you?



Thanks Glinda, and yes, I do have connections but I don't abuse them.  She is meant to be where she is, maybe I'll see you in your bubble though!


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> That's why I came.



Of course being a sorcerer I should have known!!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

merlin said:


> Of course being a sorcerer I should have known!!



Maybe because I'm invisible you missed seeing me, but I saw you even though you are the same.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

Geez.... did someone bust out the bong in here.... instead of waiting for our March in DC?


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Maybe because I'm invisible you missed seeing me, but I saw you even though you are the same.



It could be or perhaps one too many vodkas, :very_drunk:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

merlin said:


> It could be or perhaps one too many vodkas, :very_drunk:



That will do it....not to me of course.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Geez.... did someone bust out the bong in here.... instead of waiting for our March in DC?




What march in DC?  There are so many.....


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> What march in DC?  There are so many.....



Is it still March in DC its June here


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

merlin said:


> Is it still March in DC its June here



That's  because you've had too much vodka.


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> That will do it....not to me of course.



You can already fly  :angel:  so vodka is not needed of course, I am a poor earthbound sorcerer all tied up in his alchemy...  :dejection:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

merlin said:


> You can already fly  :angel:  so vodka is not needed of course, I am a poor earthbound sorcerer all tied up in his alchemy...  :dejection:



yes, I can fly to Colorado and get high as a kite, lol.  Don't forget I'm also pre TSA approved, so easy!


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> yes, I can fly to Colorado and get high as a kite, lol.  Don't forget I'm also pre TSA approved, so easy!



A pre TSA approved angel must be pretty high up the scale, are you a Guardian angel by any chance :angel: ?


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

Sadly....No, I just look out for myself!


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Sadly....No, I just look out for myself!



That is sad, I always believed in the concept of a guardian angel, as my life seemed to be charmed in some way, but sadly never came across one, not even with the help of vodka and magic mushrooms. :sorrow:


----------



## John C (Jun 5, 2015)

That question sets my mind spinning, but I guess the first thing I would do is set up a nice trust for each of my three grandchildren.  Also, I would donate a substantial sum to Peace Of Mind Dog Rescue which specializes in caring for older dogs and dogs with illnesses or handicaps.  I would donate to a certain hospital which ministered to my wife after her stroke. I'm still thinking about it, but those are some of the things I would do.


----------

